# PTAC-Blackhawk anyone ever hear of these guys? AR lowers on sale $129



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone ever hear of these guys? Is this bottom of the barrel stuff or what? 
That price looks to low for a complete lower. I know there coming down but that low?
It says it made of aluminum no polymer

PTAC AR15 Blackhawk! Complete Lower Receiver


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see the Blackhawk! Brand things at wally world. Grips stocks and maybe holeters?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

James m said:


> I see the Blackhawk! Brand things at wally world. Grips stocks and maybe holeters?


OK yes now I know where I have seen black hawk before. But $129 for a complete lower
doesn't that seem sort of cheap? But this is the same place that has the walther colt 1911s 22LR for $229
and the ARs for $259 -- I bought one of each--they will make great trading stock


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think blackhawk only makes the stock and grips. Thats all I know.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sure who PTAC is, a manufacturer or reseller of AR parts, the stock and pistol grip are the only Blackhawk! parts of that lower. Figure out who PTAC is and go from there.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, those are branded as Palmetto State Armory, but are actually produced at the FN plant in South Carolina. From what I've heard, they are well above average quality and a great buy.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those are branded as Palmetto State Armory, but are actually produced at the FN plant in South Carolina. From what I've heard, they are well above average quality and a great buy.


I believe you are mistaken
PTAC is Practical Tactical,which was a separate entity under the PSA roof on Old Dunbar Rd. Now PSA has taken them over if they ever really were separate companies.

The early PTAC sucked air and accuracy was non- existent.The newer ones seem to be better, my only experience was a stripped upper, which seemed to have better specs that PSA.
If a product is made by FN,which is a few miles from PSA, it will be announced proudly in the ad.
AFAIK the only FN products are the "Premium" and "CHF" AR barreled uppers.
When it says built by a mil-spec manufacturer you can bet the house it ain't FN

Tiger Outfitters address is Old Dunbar Rd and have better deals than PSA, yet are under the same roof.
I got a TRS-25 with hi rise for $50 shipped and a STR Lower Build Kit for $105 shipped.

Remember when dealing with PSA, the devil is in the details. Like if it doesn't say FN,it's not.

I learned that in my 20 some orders over the last couple years.
The Brown Truck has a Simmons 22 mag scope($20 shipped) on it for me on Tuesday

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_301/257997_What_is_PTAC_mean_.html

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_301/257720_CHF_vs_PTAC_Middy___someone_educate_me_please.html

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_301/...pping_options_on_the_109_00_PTAC_lowers_.html

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_301/257914__80_PTAC_308_lower_____Kind_of_want.html

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_301/258167_PTAC_AR15_lowers.html

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_301/..._now__M4_barrel_but_pic_shows_midlength_.html


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Beware of PTAC from PSA - Maryland Shooters

PTAC line that PSA carries - Survivalist Forum





PSA PTAC Upper Receiver issue - AR15.COM


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

PTAC is probably just the manufacturer of the stripped lower. PSA may have put Blackhawk parts and PSA guts in it. I'm sure it's GTG. I have an Anderson Lower with PSA internals, runs great.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PTAC may just have their logo engraved on a finished lower.
From what arf'ers have said,PSA does no machining in house. All they do is assemble.

The main thing I would stay away from is the barrels, since I'm now a FN(sic) Snob


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with FN. I would take a SCAR or a FAL anyday.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Nothing wrong with FN. I would take a SCAR or a FAL anyday.


The only AR barrel I have that's not a FN CHF is my cheapo Daniel Defense and they Cold Hammer Forge theirs also.


----------

